# The Age of Enlightenment = The Age of NTs?



## Jazzlee (Aug 28, 2010)

The satirical literature, the heavy emphasis on use of rationale and logic before traditions and set beliefs, the constant thirst for knowledge and discovery... what do you say, folks? Is it just me, or did this certainly seem like a heavily NT-dominated époque?

(I personally wouldn't have minded visiting one of those debate socities/coffeehouses myself. And if reincarnation exists, I'd like to believe that I was Jonathan Swift in a former life. "A Modest Proposal" is probably one of the best pieces of classical literature/satire I've ever read.)


----------



## randomness123 (Mar 28, 2011)

I found a couple of examples for you of enlightened NTs:
Albert Einstein (INTP)
Charles Darwin (INTP)
Isaac Newton (INTJ)

In my opinion they are basically the most important scientists ever...

Are you hinting at religion by any chance?


----------



## Zdorobot (Dec 19, 2010)

The Age of Enlightenment definitely sounds like an NT-dominated era to me as well. So many innovate ideas, texts, and philosophies came out of that time. It seems like a wonderfully random blotch of extreme intelligence on the timeline of humanity. The Enlightenment thinkers were definitely ahead of their time, and even ahead of some people living in this time. 

A Modest Proposal is hilarious. I definitely agree with it. Babies are quite delicious.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

I had to recreate a modest proposal for modern times in my english class a few years ago. I gave my presentation as follows:

Not only do I agree with Mr. Swift but I plan to take his words one step further. I propose we start a new, highly industrialized, food mega corp. that processes dehydrated baby meat into top ramen packages. I call it: Baby Ramen. Our target market is college students, such as yourself. I think you'll find our motto will definitely seal the deal: _Baby Ramen - Our Babies Don't Cry!_

Ha.


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

o yeah, NTs will definitely dominate everything, primarily by being incredibly competent and devoted to solving world problems


----------



## Sea Anenome (Mar 11, 2011)

I wholeheartedly agree that the Enlightenment, aka The Age of Reason, was an environment conducive to "NTism." Had I been alive at the time, I would have been a coffehouse regular too. :happy:


----------



## Psychosmurf (Aug 22, 2010)

Zdorobot said:


> The Age of Enlightenment definitely sounds like an NT-dominated era to me as well. So many innovate ideas, texts, and philosophies came out of that time. It seems like a wonderfully random blotch of extreme intelligence on the timeline of humanity. The Enlightenment thinkers were definitely ahead of their time, and even ahead of some people living in this time.
> *
> A Modest Proposal is hilarious. I definitely agree with it. Babies are quite delicious.*


It wouldn't be so hilarious if you were me. :crying:


----------



## Psychosmurf (Aug 22, 2010)

Troisi said:


> I had to recreate a modest proposal for modern times in my english class a few years ago. I gave my presentation as follows:
> 
> Not only do I agree with Mr. Swift but I plan to take his words one step further. I propose we start a new, highly industrialized, food mega corp. that processes dehydrated baby meat into top ramen packages. I call it: Baby Ramen. Our target market is college students, such as yourself. I think you'll find our motto will definitely seal the deal: _Baby Ramen - Our Babies Don't Cry!_
> 
> Ha.


Just when I thought it couldn't get any worse, you propose to feed _me_ to _me. _:sad:

*sucks thumb*


----------



## steffigoesrawr (Apr 29, 2011)

Troisi said:


> I call it: Baby Ramen


I would buy that product in a heartbeat. Well, a baby's heartbeat.


----------



## Oldlady (Sep 18, 2009)

Yeah!

It was a backlash to all that extreme SJ-ism of the Middle Ages. How would you like to be born into a rigid social position and dedicate your whole life to obeying the Catholic Church? 

"Historian Peter Gay asserts the Enlightenment broke through "the sacred circle,"[11] whose dogma had circumscribed thinking. The Sacred Circle is a term used by Peter Gay to describe the interdependent relationship between the hereditary aristocracy, the leaders of the church and the text of the Bible. This interrelationship manifests itself as kings invoking the doctrine "Divine Right of Kings" to rule. Thus church sanctioned the rule of the king and the king defended the church in return."

Holy shit. There should be a movie about this. I am... being totally serious. A young ENTP rebels against the SJ society that tells him/her to stop questioning.


----------



## Imperatrix (Jan 8, 2011)

Vivivivivivivivivi said:


> I found a couple of examples for you of enlightened NTs:
> Albert Einstein (INTP)
> Charles Darwin (INTP)
> Isaac Newton (INTJ)
> ...


All vegetarians (Newton is reputed to be, Darwin and Einstein are confirmed).


----------

